# Only In California



## Canoncan (Feb 27, 2005)

If you think he has stuff on the outside, you should have seen the inside.


----------



## Corry (Feb 27, 2005)

You'd think that stuff would fly off while you're goin down the highway!


----------



## mad_malteaser (Feb 28, 2005)

Yikes! Where's the vehicle gone?


----------



## dalebe (Mar 4, 2005)

incredible,nice of them to leave the windows!


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 5, 2005)

I don't think he goes very fast in this - ever. This wants to be admired and how would you when it zooms past you on the highway (leaving a trail of ornaments).

I think your comment is right, Canoncan: "only in California"...


----------



## Unimaxium (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah something tells me this wasn't made for the autobahn


----------

